# Employment at HCT in Abu Dhabi



## ummchaiya (Jun 14, 2015)

I would really like to lecture at the HCT Womens College in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Peripatetic50 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello,
Of all the HCT campuses, A.D. has the worst reputation. Of course, having taught there for several years and recently returned to the US, I can tell you numerous dramatic changes have occurred. In a nutshell, the golden days are over. Have you ever visited Dave's eslcafe where teachers (past, current and prospective) post threads at STUFF FOR TEACHERS under the International Teacher Forum (and scroll down to UAE) where you will find numerous posts about HCT. Too many to delve into here. Good luck. P50


----------

